# stc 100 + with pump



## ridge runner (25/9/16)

I have a stc 1000+ just want if anyone's reg up one of the little brown pumps to it ? is it possible and how to do it ? cheers


----------



## Mardoo (25/9/16)

Pretty sure Yob used to have that setup. Maybe PM him.


----------



## Mattrox (25/9/16)

gillie said:


> I have a stc 1000+ just want if anyone's reg up one of the little brown pumps to it ? is it possible and how to do it ? cheers


You need to solder the spare solder pad at the back of the STC to a LED dimmer. Then provide the dimmer with an external voltage supply.

Brown pumps are 12v right?


----------



## ridge runner (25/9/16)

12v yes


----------

